# Electric steering



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Dwnshft said:


> Seeing as the steering on the Cruze is electric instead of belt driven, I wonder if there is a way to change the values for the speed sensitive system? I'd love heavier steering at anything over 20-25mph.
> 
> What do you guys think?


 It looks like you can if you have the tools:
Electric Power Steering


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

And by tools, you mean scan tools! 

So, much like adding the boost screen to the DIC, someone should just be able to change the values in power steering module via the ECM.


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been looking for new car and this steering system is not something that would seem really good on a stormy roads


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

marbles67 said:


> I have been looking for new car and this steering system is not something that would seem really good on a stormy roads


I've had mine in and on snow, ice, slush, water, mud, dirt, wind, etc., and the steering works very well.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

So the reports of over steering are exaggerated? What would happen if the electric steering went out,in know when mechanical steering is out


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know where you're heard about over steering, but the Cruze (gen 1 and 2) has a neutral to slight under steer. Also, you can steer the car without power, it's just very heavy. As long as you have electrical power the EPS system is alive and helping you.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok good to hear. So obviously in Canada were on metric system and our gallon is actually slightly different strange considering were neighbors in drive 2007 ford fusion, 60 litre tank and I typically get 550 kilometers per fill.not great when you consider the amount of driving in do round trip mycommute is 200 kilometers. I was thinking about diesel tdi or the new Cruze whisper, however if they get 900 and from what I've read the Cruze has gets 700 I would be ok with that economy, shoot if I just derailed this thread is can adjust my qoute


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Another plus of the cruze's EPS is if the engine dies while moving, you keep power steering. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

au201 said:


> Another plus of the cruze's EPS is if the engine dies while moving, you keep power steering.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


And full brakes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My 2012 diesel has hydraulic power steering and my daughter has a 1.6T with electric steering. It is really hard to pick any difference in the feel, the hydraulic may be just a little heavier at speed.

Both cars have 18 X 8 wheels with the same size and make of tyre.

View attachment 194650


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

marbles67 said:


> Ok good to hear. So obviously in Canada were on metric system and our gallon is actually slightly different strange considering were neighbors in drive 2007 ford fusion, 60 litre tank and I typically get 550 kilometers per fill.not great when you consider the amount of driving in do round trip mycommute is 200 kilometers. I was thinking about diesel tdi or the new Cruze whisper, however if they get 900 and from what I've read the Cruze has gets 700 I would be ok with that economy, shoot if I just derailed this thread is can adjust my qoute


Marbles,

The gas Cruze ECO MT (manual) gets 700-800 Km per tank. The 2014-2015 Cruze Clean Diesel gets 800 to 1,000 Km per tank. Both have 59 liter tanks but the ECO MT is artificially limited to 48 liters via a shroud on the main tank vent.

The ECO MT is rated 42 MPG US (5.6L/100Km) and the CDT at 46 MPG US (5.1L/100Km).

Both the ECO MT and CTD are generation 1 Cruzes. The Gen 2 LT Automatic is also rated at 42 MPG US. For highway fuel ecomony and ranges take a look at the first post at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/23017-hypercruzer-badges.html. I need to adjust the numbers for the Gen 2 Cruze Premier (Highway is 40 MPG, not 38 MPG).


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

If I could get 750 clicks per tank is doubt it would get a diesel engine based on extra cost


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

There sure is wide range of numbers


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

marbles67 said:


> There sure is wide range of numbers


Yep. Also, when comparing fuel economy numbers if the cars are also sold in the US, use the US numbers. Canadian numbers tend to be inflated by about 10%. This has been a long known issue with the older two-cycle efficiency testing that Canada is just now moving away from. The US EPA moved away from it nearly 10 years ago now and the new numbers are much more in line with what consumers actually see.


----------

